# I think my frats are actually ID... [UPDATED] the results are in page 5!!!!!!!!



## arj

They look so similar! I always thought they were fraternal, as they had two sacs and two placentas.
But they have similar facial features and everyone keeps saying they think theyre ID babies.
Im getting a DNA test in a couple weeks to check.

What do you think? I'd go 60% sure theyre frats 40% ID...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4596.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 101









IMG_4928.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 104


----------



## fidgets mammy

very alike. id say one is just thinner in the face. with my two isla is plumper and has a bigger head than lilly. lilly is very petite but their facial features are exactly the same. with hats on its hard for others to tell them apart.


----------



## arj

So you think they are ID FM?


----------



## Bumblebee117

think it really is hard to tell, definitely get the DNA test done just to be sure! 

The boys are absolutely adorable! That's for sure! :) 

:hug: xx


----------



## lizziedripping

I've always thought it arj, the head shapes are slightly different but then that is influenced by delivery, position in the womb etc. how exciting, can't wait to hear the results xx


----------



## scottishchick

I think they look Identical:) 1 is just slightly chubbier on the face than the other but they look sooo alike , gorgeous:cloud9:


----------



## Deethehippy

If the egg splits early on (1-3 days i think) the body has time to make seperate sacs and placentas for identical twins 

I always thought yours were identicals from the pictures you posted but i didn't want to say because obviously you knew your babies best and i didn't want to disagree with mum! I wreckon they are identical, will be interesting to find out the DNA results! 

They are both so adorable btw xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

lol.. i always thought they looked the same but i also didn't want to disagree with mum! i'm glad you're getting the test done.


----------



## loveacupcake

Look identical to me! My boys have the same features but one has a wider face and chubbier cheeks and the other's face is more narrow. We can definitely tell them apart but in their carriers if they have a blanket over them it takes me a second or two.


----------



## Cabbage

If I passed them on the street, I would guess they were identical, definitely... I can't wait to hear the results of the DNA testing... They are really cute!:hugs:


----------



## tweety pie

Arj Yes i think they are identical. Everyone is asking me the same about my frat twins the only difference is one is smaller than the other.


----------



## Cabbage

Just asked my OH, he disagrees with me and thinks they are Frat!


----------



## Deethehippy

Cabbage said:


> Just asked my OH, he disagrees with me and thinks they are Frat!

I just asked my OH too! LOL He agreed with me they are identicals.

My mum keeps saying 'wouldn't it be funny if yours were not identical girls and ones pops out as a boy' LOL Several of our scans confirmed girls and they think they deffo share a placenta so i don't think this could happen. I wouldn't mind if it did though, just want two healthy babies!


----------



## chellesama

My sister and I were told we were fraternal twins until we were 15 and joined the Minnesota Twin Family Study. Even though we had our own placentas and separate amniotic sacs, we're identical!

It's not definitive by any means, but check out the whorls of their ears and the striation pattern in their irises and see how similar those are. Have fun!

Chelle


----------



## Wind

Frat or ID, I just can't get over how absolutely ADORABLE they are!!

In the second picture one appears to have a slightly thinner face. In the first picture they couldn't look any more alike. My vote is identical. How long is it supposed to take to get the results back? I can't wait to find out!:hugs:


----------



## ccmummy

i wud say ID xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

yeh hun id say they were. as i say its the head shape that differentuates mine. but put hats on them and its hard to tell them apart. isla is much chubbier than lilly. im goin to post some pics of them later on.


----------



## Debbie82

Gotta agree with others I think they could be ID, features are the same. Will be interesting to find out!


----------



## arj

chellesama said:


> My sister and I were told we were fraternal twins until we were 15 and joined the Minnesota Twin Family Study. Even though we had our own placentas and separate amniotic sacs, we're identical!
> 
> It's not definitive by any means, but check out the whorls of their ears and the striation pattern in their irises and see how similar those are. Have fun!
> 
> Chelle

Their ears both have a little dent in them and so far their eyes are just a deep blue.

DH is adament theyre frats but Im second guessing.

Specially cos I only had ovulation pain on one side when they were conceived and twins arent in the family...


----------



## Deethehippy

When they were born did you think they looked similar?


----------



## arj

Yes Dee, i couldnt tell them apart and said that I thought they may actually be ID.

Also a lot of the nurses said they thought ID too!

Then they started looking different, but twins always do to thier mums!


----------



## thatch

They look the same to me! i definitely say identical.


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Arj

Yep I'm jumping on the ID band wagon too :) Yea granted slightly different head shape but their faces are carbon copies of each other. Awwwww bless sooooooo cute :) xx


----------



## jackie2012

Their faces do look so much alike if i seen them on the street i would think they were.


----------



## GASP

Defo ID! My boys are ID


----------



## arj

DNA test sent today!


----------



## Deethehippy

arj said:


> DNA test sent today!


OOhh exciting! When do you expect the results? :flower:


----------



## mommy2010

yes they look iD to me to bless thy sure are little cuties . xx


----------



## ameeann

ohh how exciting


----------



## arj

Results are back in "up to three weeks" but my friend got hers with in a week! :D


----------



## littlebabyboy

in your newborn pics i thought they were but now im not so sure!! how exciting though!!


----------



## ellebelle

Oooh! I'm excited to know your results!
I don't know whether mine are frats or identical... I think mine have the same face, just different head shape which makes it possible to tell them apart!

I think yours are identical!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

They do look very similar, can't wait for the results. x


----------



## arj

Elle I think yours look ID too in your profile pic, you should get the test!


----------



## Armywife

I missed this thread till today but I'm super excited to hear results now! I'm guessing id xxxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

I think it could go either way...sometimes fraternal twins can appear identical, just look at the Olsen twins. As children, they looked identical, but they are actually fraternal. Fraternal twins have a lot of the same genetic material, so they can look very similar, especially because they're the same age! My sister and I are 12 years apart, but our baby pictures are identical. If we were born at the same time, I'm sure people would have thought we were id twins.

I'm excited to hear the results!


----------



## arj

DragonflyWing said:


> I think it could go either way...sometimes fraternal twins can appear identical, just look at the Olsen twins. As children, they looked identical, but they are actually fraternal. Fraternal twins have a lot of the same genetic material, so they can look very similar, especially because they're the same age! My sister and I are 12 years apart, but our baby pictures are identical. If we were born at the same time, I'm sure people would have thought we were id twins.
> 
> I'm excited to hear the results!

Actually they arent! Most places on the net have it wrong, they clarified themselves on the Ellen Degeneres Show that they are in fact mirror twins, which is a form of identical!


----------



## fidgets mammy

yeh mirror twins are when the same feature is on the opposite side of yr twin but can only happen in identicals. i. e a freckle or hairline, bein left handed and right handed.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Really? Thanks for setting me straight! :flower: That's interesting, DH's grandfather and his brother are mirror image twins. One is left handed, one is right handed. And the really interesting thing- one only has x chromosome sperm, and the other only has y chromosome sperm. So his grandpa only had boys, and the twin only had girls! I had never heard of that before.


----------



## Armywife

My girls actually looked so alike as newborns that our favourite game when people come to our house is to have them try guess which pic is which daughter! To me though, your boys just look, well, identical! xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

i can tell mine apart very easy. theres an obvious difgerence in their heads. yet i have a few photos where i dont know who it is. i think once their hairs grow more and lilly fills out itll b harder again.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Arj- I would not be surprised if they are in fact ID!! I can't wait to hear... I may do the test on my girls as well... all the Dr. and nurses seem to think they are ID most likely, thay all say that they have the same exact features, just one a smaller version of the other... I tend to agree! With almost a pound difference its very easy to tell them apart, and they do look different, but I also think that once Lacey fills out their features will be the same!?? 
I hope you get them back in one week instead of three!!!:haha:


----------



## arj

OMG!!! 

I HAVE IDENTICAL TWIN BOYS!!!

I cant believe it, Im in shock, they look so different!

Im really happy tho, either way I would have been happy :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

woohoo!!!!!!!!!! just goes to show simetimes docs are wrong!!


----------



## arj

CaliGirl35 said:


> Arj- I would not be surprised if they are in fact ID!! I can't wait to hear... I may do the test on my girls as well... all the Dr. and nurses seem to think they are ID most likely, thay all say that they have the same exact features, just one a smaller version of the other... I tend to agree! With almost a pound difference its very easy to tell them apart, and they do look different, but I also think that once Lacey fills out their features will be the same!??
> I hope you get them back in one week instead of three!!!:haha:


:test: haha 

Mine are the same, one big one and broader face etc (breech one) and one smaller looking but similar features.
Were yours in seperate sacs and placentas?


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Wow, congrats on your identical twin boys. x


----------



## Bumblebee117

congrats hun, they will have a lot of fun trying to play tricks on friends and family! haha! and also - they will have medical benefits in the future! :)

my friend from our local twins club has twin girls and they are so definitely identical but the docs said during pregnancy that they won't be! right - no one can tell them apart! 

:hug:


----------



## Bumblebee117

ps.: you got to change your signature! :D


----------



## tweety pie

I knew it !!!!!!!!!!! congrats x


----------



## Cabbage

Oh my God! That's amazing, but one look at them now and it's plain to see! What a cool story to share with them when they are older! Congratulations on your beautiful identical boys!:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Omg, they are identical! :thumbup: Congratulations on your identical twin boys Arj! They are just gorgeous :twinboys:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Haha! I want to say thats ace news but twins are ace either way! Still though, good job you did the test!


----------



## CaliGirl35

That is soo cool!!!! Where did you do the test through? 

And yes, my girls were seperate sacs and placentas too... One breech the whole time, and the other always head down...


----------



## lizziedripping

Wow arj, exciting news - must feel odd suddenly thinking of them as idents after months of believing them to be fraternal - so it was one eggy and sperm after all lol. I'm not at all surprised tbh, though as you say, either way you're golden. I wonder just how many idents are walking around Thinking they're fraternals!? :) xx


----------



## Armywife

Knew it! They are gorgeous either way though!xx


----------



## Lisa84

OMG congratulations thats amazing!! xx


----------



## jackie2012

thats cool how fast the test came back. congrats


----------



## san fran shan

What exciting news! Congrats!


----------



## nyba

Congrats on finding out for sure!


----------



## lambchops

Aww how fab is that!!! They say a mother knows best ay!! How cute is that! lovely news xxx


----------

